#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Китайские словари

## До

Я иногда пользуюсь китайско-английским словарем WinLin3, мне нравится.
А есть ли что ещё достойное - словари или словарные сайты?
Посоветуйте пожалуйста.  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

CEDICT dictionary:

http://www.mandarintools.com/worddict.html

----------


## Ersh

Все рекомендуют т.н. Шанхайский словарь, но он вышел давно, и меньше, чем по 200 у.е. я его в букинистических не встречал.
Я пользуюсь еще вот этим: http://www.ozon.ru/context/book_detail/id/1441181/
Весьма достойный двуязычный словарь, жалко, что в русско-китайской части нет pinyin. Поиск иероглифов - по ключам.

----------


## Igaa

А как насчет четырех томника? http://www.ozon.ru/context/detail/id/1208151/

----------


## Ersh

Тут такая закавыка - смотря какой китайский нужен?
Для того, чтобы читать Сутры - надо искать словари вэньяня, с полным начертанием иероглифов. (Про грамматику вообще не говорю).
Чтобы общаться на улицах - предпочтительно путунхуа, который за последние 10 лет значительно изменился. Тогда надо искать просто самые последние словари, изданные предпочтительно в Китае.

----------


## Мошэ

Конкретно буддийские термины: http://www.acmuller.net/ddb/
Правда, там доступ не открытый. А войдя как гость, можно только 10 слов найти  :Frown:  
Зато можно скачать словарь Southill'a и Hodous'a - хоть и устаревший, но фундаментальный труд. http://www.hm.tyg.jp/~acmuller/sooth...ll-hodous.html

----------


## Mantradox

> Конкретно буддийские термины: http://www.acmuller.net/ddb/
> Правда, там доступ не открытый. А войдя как гость, можно только 10 слов найти  
> Зато можно скачать словарь Southill'a и Hodous'a - хоть и устаревший, но фундаментальный труд. http://www.hm.tyg.jp/~acmuller/sooth...ll-hodous.html


теме уже года полтора, но если кто не знает, то в сети есть он-лайн 佛光大辞典网络版， 佛光大辞典 это самый авторитетнейший словарь буддийской тематики, состоит из 4-х томов, покрывает самые разнообразные вопросы у изучающих и практикующих буддизм.
вот ссылка:
http://www.fgs.org.tw:81/gate/gb/sql.fgs.org.tw/webfbd/
естественно на китайском языке, в полных формах. 
На буддийскую тематику в интеренете (чайна нете) есть все что угодно.
Я хочу начать тему по переводу буддийских сутр с китайского на русский, с комментариями классиков, вот только не знаю, есть ли заинтересованные?

----------


## Ersh

Конечно есть

----------


## Мошэ

Есть, есть.

----------


## До

А лингво может быть китайским словарём? Или есть лучшие варианты? Wenlin хорош, но надо туда сюда копировать (и на его кнопки копирования надо переучиваться).


А вот интересно на DDB сделано:

Некоторые тексты канона сразу со ссылками залинкованными на словарь DDB.
CBETA Taishō files with terms linked into the DDB

----------


## pnkv

> А лингво может быть китайским словарём?


Каталог словарей по восточным языкам для Lingvo

----------

